
Bitcoins are like 'glass beads', warns Danish national bank - Libertatea
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/mar/19/bitcoin-danish-national-bank
======
sharemywin
that's a fair assessment of them being a commodity. but anyone can make a
glass bead so that analogy is wrong.

